# Canon EOS-1D X Technical Report



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 30, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8716"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8716" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8716"></a></div>
<strong>From the Canon Museum

</strong>Canon has posted a technical report about the Canon EOS-1D X  at their Canon Museum. It’s a good quick reference for the camera.</p>
<p><strong>The following information is covered.</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Development objectives</li>
<li>Advances in image quality, resolution, and digital functions</li>
<li>New 61-point AF system</li>
<li>New exposure control system</li>
<li>High-speed continuous shooting and silent shooting</li>
<li>Advanced creative imaging functions</li>
<li>Advanced movie shooting functions</li>
<li>Pursuit of shooting convenience</li>
<li>Design and ease of operation</li>
<li>Further reliability and durability</li>
<li>Further system enhancements</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.canon.com/camera-museum/tech/report/2012/01/">Read the report at the Canon Museum</a></strong></p>
<p><strong></strong><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">Canon EOS-1D X at B&H</a></em></p>
<p><em></em><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## candyman (Jan 30, 2012)

Great.  
In addition I love to see some RAW images


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 30, 2012)

That was actually pretty shockingly uninformative.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> That was actually pretty shockingly uninformative.



Quite. "We wanted to make a new camera. We wanted to make it good." Earthshatteringly insightful...


----------



## Tov (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, at least it keeps us busy from doing some work.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jan 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> smirkypants said:
> 
> 
> > That was actually pretty shockingly uninformative.
> ...



Now, now, play nice. After all it was posted in the Canon _*Museum*_. If you want excitingly new (and suspect) information, you'll have to wait until Canon marketing releases their white paper - "*Alien technology, Area 51, and the 1D X:* _*The Truth is Out There*_."


----------



## AJ (Jan 30, 2012)

Gee, this drum roll has been going on for some time now. When does the cymbal crash?


----------



## seanmcr6 (Jan 30, 2012)

LAME!

Still won't say...even in this "official" entry....1) what the weight is 2) how many shots a fully charged battery can take and 3) how many shots the buffer can handle

seriously Canon?! The camera is manufactured by now and on a boat crossing the Pacific. you KNOW these performance numbers, publish them!


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 30, 2012)

candyman said:


> Great.
> In addition I love to see some RAW images



yeah bring on some raw images already!!!


----------



## traveller (Jan 30, 2012)

You guys are being a bit hard on Canon. Yes, we're all closet gear heads (which I like to think isn't mutually exclusive with being a good photographer) and have been following every development of the 1D X story, but not everyone is and Canon's technical report is a good summary of the camera's performance and design objectives.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2012)

seanmcr6 said:


> seriously Canon?! The camera is manufactured by now and on a boat crossing the Pacific. you KNOW these performance numbers, publish them!



Is it? Or is the fact that the battery is not yet final the reason for the reported/rumored delay in availibility - initially March, now April?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow, it has not yet hit the streets, and has already been relagated to the museum!


----------



## daveswan (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd *really* like to know the video bit-rates in both I-frame and IBP GOP.

And how much reduced is the moire and aliasing?


----------



## Arkarch (Jan 30, 2012)

Wrathwilde said:


> Now, now, play nice. After all it was posted in the Canon _*Museum*_. If you want excitingly new (and suspect) information, you'll have to wait until Canon marketing releases their white paper - "*Alien technology, Area 51, and the 1D X:* _*The Truth is Out There*_."



So Canon is also now owned by Dell? Oh no! 


Thanks for the heads-up. Yeah, I want to see RAW images too! Maybe on Feb 7?


----------



## pakosouthpark (Jan 30, 2012)

'High-speed continuous shooting and silent shooting'

i would like to see/hear how silent it is..

and a guy already posted a review on the 1Dx on B&H website


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 30, 2012)

seanmcr6 said:


> The camera is manufactured by now and on a boat crossing the Pacific.



I doubt that. I import products by sea frequently and it takes 5 days to get here. Canon is big enough to have their containers pre-cleared and sealed before they leave Japan, so they come right off the boat and go by rail to the Canon warehouse. It would take under two weeks.

Since a delay has been rumored, they may not ship until March.


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> smirkypants said:
> 
> 
> > That was actually pretty shockingly uninformative.
> ...



We would have expected nothing new from that anyway - we have already heard. Specs look pretty impressive (people are wondering about the f8 focus stuff - minor I think), so why are people so negative! Canon must be confident and backing their new AF and IQ - they are hanging their balls out! Two stops over 5DII is a bit much for RAW, I think maybe one stop ISO with better circuitry to suppress read out (and banding) noise+gapless microlenses. Let's wait n see. I think that people that would gripe of AF would be the ones that don't know how to tweak it for their own needs anyway - too much camera for them. I think this will be a great camera. If even some advances happen with the (hopefully) 5D III, I'd be more than stoked! I know DPP is pretty good, but would love to see things like dark frame subtraction (and at a stretch flat frame division) prior to 16bit output. I'd love to play with the files prior to curves applied. That may upset the forensic folk though.


----------



## Gcon (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm surprised that the X-sync speed has dropped to 1/250 sec, when the 1Ds Mark III and 1D Mark IV sync speed is 1/300. For a machine that can do 12fps I'd have thought it would be 1/300 or even higher. That extra speed can be handy before having to switch to HSS.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jan 30, 2012)

Arkarch said:


> Wrathwilde said:
> 
> 
> > Now, now, play nice. After all it was posted in the Canon _*Museum*_. If you want excitingly new (and suspect) information, you'll have to wait until Canon marketing releases their white paper - "*Alien technology, Area 51, and the 1D X:* _*The Truth is Out There*_."
> ...



Wouldn't that be Alienware? Been using Apple for the last 8 years, hadn't even given Dell a second thought, since I hated them even before I switched platforms.


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 30, 2012)

Gcon said:


> I'm surprised that the X-sync speed has dropped to 1/250 sec, when the 1Ds Mark III and 1D Mark IV sync speed is 1/300. For a machine that can do 12fps I'd have thought it would be 1/300 or even higher. That extra speed can be handy before having to switch to HSS.



I'm pretty sure it's always been 1/250. You can still set the 580EX for high speed for above 1/250 for fill flash and use higher shutter speeds. Just a setting in the flash. In daytime, I'd be using a polarizer anyway to cut reflections off noggin, etc


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 30, 2012)

Gcon said:


> I'm surprised that the X-sync speed has dropped to 1/250 sec, when the 1Ds Mark III and 1D Mark IV sync speed is 1/300. For a machine that can do 12fps I'd have thought it would be 1/300 or even higher. That extra speed can be handy before having to switch to HSS.



1DsIII is 1/250 s. The 1DIV is 1/300 s - the small sensor means a shorter distance for the curtains to traverse, so they can cross faster, allowing a higher sync speed for APS-H.


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 30, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Gcon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that the X-sync speed has dropped to 1/250 sec, when the 1Ds Mark III and 1D Mark IV sync speed is 1/300. For a machine that can do 12fps I'd have thought it would be 1/300 or even higher. That extra speed can be handy before having to switch to HSS.
> ...



I thought there were mutliple blades for this - vertical blinds open-shut wheather full frame / APS-H. Maybe they just use electronic shutter these days (depends on video shutter speed capabilty)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2012)

5D Freak said:


> I thought there were mutliple blades for this - vertical blinds open-shut wheather full frame / APS-H. Maybe they just use electronic shutter these days (depends on video shutter speed capabilty)



No, there are still a pair of curtains (titanium, I think). The point is that with APS-H the curtains don't have to move as far to cross the sensor, compared to FF. So, assuming Canon drives the 1-series (1D and 1Ds versions) curtains with their best motor, and the curtains move at the same speed, the shorter distance with APS-H means a faster sync speed can be achieved.


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 31, 2012)

You know when this thing comes out you won't be able to get on anywhere. I placed an order for two and had to notify my Canon Pro rep to ensure I get them on release.

It's doubtful we'll see anything Raw or otherwise until a couple of weeks before release. The thing is way off ready imo.


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

I have never seen an anouncement of this sort so far ahead in advance. They might just have their %^&t together. Esp for the olypmics coming up. If anything I think it would be the D4 users that should be most concerned. Canon seams pretty cock sure of their product and themselves atm. Never seen that before.

@ neuroanatomist - About the shutter mechanism, I think you probably know more than me. Do they use the classic shutter with live view? I remember my old olypmus C8080WZ used to do 1/1000s with a decent flash (but low) output. Loved my 350D when I first got it. Got heaps of great shots with that. I screwed up the IR coversion of that when a few screws rusted after all the slat water splashes it copped.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 31, 2012)

5D Freak said:


> @ neuroanatomist - About the shutter mechanism, I think you probably know more than me. Do they use the classic shutter with live view? I remember my old olypmus C8080WZ used to do 1/1000s with a decent flash (but low) output. Loved my 350D when I first got it. Got heaps of great shots with that. I screwed up the IR coversion of that when a few screws rusted after all the slat water splashes it copped.



Live View uses an electronic first curtain. In fact, Live View and silent shooting mode (if available, actually it's the default on xxxD bodies in Live View) gives better vibration reduction than mirror lockup alone.

CCD sensors can be flushed much faster than CMOS, and thus can have both 'curtains' as electronic.


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> 5D Freak said:
> 
> 
> > @ neuroanatomist - About the shutter mechanism, I think you probably know more than me. Do they use the classic shutter with live view? I remember my old olypmus C8080WZ used to do 1/1000s with a decent flash (but low) output. Loved my 350D when I first got it. Got heaps of great shots with that. I screwed up the IR coversion of that when a few screws rusted after all the slat water splashes it copped.
> ...



Dude, glad you know more than me! I was wondering about the electon flush between exposures. I have avoided live view landscape shooting for this. So, electrons are flushed before exposure for live view stuff too. Good news to me! Thanks mate


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

I guess there still is a disadvanage of sensor heat with live view. Still try and avoid it I guess. Live view focusing for astro only on first exposure. I generally through away that one anyway.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2012)

The cymbal isn't real either!!




AJ said:


> Gee, this drum roll has been going on for some time now. When does the cymbal crash?


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

ssrdd said:


> it still sucks, then D4.



Boo hoo to you. You can have the D4. Bit of double kick bass drums........Hope you have the lenses to suit. My old man is a Nikon man. Wish he had a Nikkor 14-24 that I can use on my 5DII for astro. Cymbals please.... Might have to buy that for him for doing my tiling at my home. 300 buckarooni adaptor.....Boom (Outro bass kick). Sweeeeet


----------



## anthros (Jan 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I import products by sea frequently and it takes 5 days to get here. [snip] [shipping the 1Dx] would take under two weeks.



From where do you regularly import products by sea? Unless you have a private fleet of bluewater hydrofoils, five days is wildly unrealistic for bringing containers to the US from Asia. 

The great circle distance from Tokyo to San Francisco is ~5500 miles. To make that trip in five days, you'd need to average about 46 MPH. Container ships typically cruise at 25 knots, which is a little less than 29 mph. I'd be fascinated if you can show me a container ship that can make anywhere near 46 mph. 

It takes about eight days to go from Tokyo to San Francisco at 25 knots, so your other estimate--two weeks door to door--seems much more reasonable. However, many container ships have begun to cut speeds to 12 knots for the fuel savings:

http://m.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/jul/25/slow-ships-cut-greenhouse-emissions?cat=environment&type=article

Maybe I misunderstood your initial post, but the idea that 1DXes will cross the Pacific in five days is silly. It's just as silly, in fact, as another poster's speculation that those cameras have already begun a three-month crossing.

Jason


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

Banque Populaire - a 130ft sailing trimeran just completed the around the world 'Jules Verne' record in 45 days which has lifting foils akin to hydrofoils. Fastest long distance ocean going vessel - faster than any military vessel (even though they're powered by nukes) given the same conditions. Average speed for the journey was close the 30knots. The biggest threat on the ocean for these craft are UFO's - unidentified floating objects. Floating containers that fall overboard - happens all to often. Lucky it did strike one loaded with 1DXes or even 5DII's (I'd cry to see that!)


----------



## 5D Freak (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow- just read that this boat also holds the 24hr record - 907 miles (not kms) averaging 37.79knots!


----------



## bigblue1ca (Jan 31, 2012)

anthros said:


> From where do you regularly import products by sea? Unless you have a private fleet of bluewater hydrofoils, five days is wildly unrealistic for bringing containers to the US from Asia.
> 
> Maybe I misunderstood your initial post, but the idea that 1DXes will cross the Pacific in five days is silly. It's just as silly, in fact, as another poster's speculation that those cameras have already begun a three-month crossing.
> 
> Jason



Jason, welcome to the forum, nice first post. :


----------



## KitH (Jan 31, 2012)

anthros said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I import products by sea frequently and it takes 5 days to get here. [snip] [shipping the 1Dx] would take under two weeks.
> ...




Depends what it is you're importing. If it's something like laptops, they're already well on their way before the orders get placed. Hence the five days delivery can be feasible. Sony knows they'll sell 1000 Vaios next week from a single shipment to San Francisco, they just don't know exactly who is the end-buyer this time - so they send them before they go obsolete! 

Anyway, given the noise and fuss about the new pro Canons I'd guess they'd be worth sending by air freight.


----------



## GND (Jan 31, 2012)

>> Canon has posted a technical report about the Canon EOS-1D X at their Canon Museum. It’s a good quick reference for the camera.


Full technical report with great videos, links, etc. here: 
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/education/technical/eos_1d_x_explained.do


----------



## zim (Jan 31, 2012)

So how long does it take to ship to the UK then.... cos that's where all the 1Dxfiles are headed ;D ;D ;D


----------



## hollybush (Feb 1, 2012)

A list of accepted focussing screens is given, but the Ec-S high-precision one is not among them.

If it has been desupported, that would be a real step backwards. Users of fast manual-focus lenses in particular would have a problem; with back-button autofocus set, you'd need to hold the AF button down to get focus confirmation. Users of lenses via unchipped adaptors would be in real trouble.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2012)

hollybush said:


> A list of accepted focussing screens is given, but the Ec-S high-precision one is not among them.
> 
> If it has been desupported, that would be a real step backwards. Users of fast manual-focus lenses in particular would have a problem; with back-button autofocus set, you'd need to hold the AF button down to get focus confirmation. Users of lenses via unchipped adaptors would be in real trouble.



Hmmm... "_The EOS-1D X supports the Ec-A, B, D, H, I, and L focusing screens._"

Still, I wouldn't panic quite yet - the technical report lists only 6 screens, but the Canon CPN spec page states, _Focusing Screen: Interchangeable (12 types, optional). Standard Focusing Screen Ec-CV_. So, I suspect the 1D X will take the Ec-S, or Canon will come out with a 1D X-compatible equivalent.


----------



## caruser (Jan 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> hollybush said:
> 
> 
> > A list of accepted focussing screens is given, but the Ec-S high-precision one is not among them.
> ...



Any update on this subject?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2013)

caruser said:


> Any update on this subject?



It's not supported at this point, although the only problem it causes is with metering (physically, it fits). Chuck Westfall told me that it's apparently something Canon could fix in firmware, if they choose to.


----------



## caruser (Jan 18, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> caruser said:
> 
> 
> > Any update on this subject?
> ...



Hm, thanks for the info, I'll try to let them know that some people would like this.

(And I'll let them know that it took me about 2 hours to install EOS Utility on my Mac, using tools like dtruss to skip the stage that always got stuck - Canon's Mac software is still as crappy as ever).


----------

